# Overseed then level, or the other way around?



## shred444 (Jul 4, 2018)

New homeowner, new to the forums.

I've got a lawn that's doing alright, but it had a pretty serious moss infestation in the shaded area, so it's thin in spots and uneven everywhere.

I live in New England, so it seems like September is the right time. I'm planning to level the lawn with the sand recipe I see everyone doing and I'll also rent a slice seeder and plant some money in the ground to thicken it up. What order should I do these in?

If I slice seed first, it's going to take a while for that new seed to be strong enough to withstand being cut down short and then have sand raked through it. If I level first, I'm going to have patches of sand which will need to support new seed.

I've been reworking certain areas of the lawn individually, hence the different shades of grass...


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Level before overseeding, at least step 1 of leveling. From what I've seen on here most leveling is a multi year process to get to where you want.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I need to level too, but it's going to be a multi year project. Ideally, I'd level first, then reseed and be done with it. As it stands... I'm going to have to over seed this fall, and start leveling next year... and over seeding again..... Bah, it's only money!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You can level and over seed at the same time. Can you try and find a soil/sand mix? You don't necessarily HAVE to level with 100% sand.

I echo the other replies....this will be a multi year plan to get your lawn to level. And even then you still won't be happy with it! It's how we roll here.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm going to level 4 weeks before my local seeding window, then level again along with seed mixed in 80/20 sand/peat moss mix. (after pulling cores and aeration)


----------

